
Ask HN: What to prioritize if everything is impermanent - quietthrow
if impermanence is the nature of life and everything in it what are somethings that one should focus one and why ?
======
ArtDev
Mindfulness.

By seeing things as they truly are, we can see that universal impermanence is
poetry.

The poem is burnt, the sand-mandala blown in the wind, the code is deleted.

It is not the making, but the practice of making, that gives meaning.

I want to be wiser, physically more fit and more mindful every day. I want to
be more vulnerable and more aware. I want to care less about outcomes and more
about processes.

Excercise, meditate and make cool things on Github. Haha.

